# Corsair AX850 or HX850



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 1, 2010)

Im considering ditching my hx1000 since i dont need all of its power and i wont ever need it even if i do go sli gtx470 and water cooling. Which psu is better. ax850 or the hx850???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2010)

There both just as good as one another. The big difference is their 80+ certification. TBH, if I were to buy and decide between the 2 i would still go with the hx850.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 1, 2010)

"Better" is such a subjective term, however, the two major differences I see are that the AX is fully modular and 80+Gold certified, while the HX is not fully modular and 80+Silver certified.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 1, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> "Better" is such a subjective term, however, the two major differences I see are that the AX is fully modular and 80+Gold certified, while the HX is not fully modular and 80+Silver certified.



i like the whole fully modular aspect. you can tell if you have seen what my rig looks like on the inside


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2010)

You could always look a bit cheaper, i'm running 2x GTX 470's on a Corsair 850TX and it's been running great.

It's an awesome PSU, but it's not modular.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 1, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> You could always look a bit cheaper, i'm running 2x GTX 470's on a Corsair 850TX and it's been running great.
> 
> It's an awesome PSU, but it's not modular.



the TX series is pretty mediocre actually. i was also considering the Seasonic M12D


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> the TX series is pretty mediocre actually.



In what way?

It's been a fantastic PSU in my mind and it's been holding my GTX 470's and overcloked i7 for a long time with no problem. What about the TX series is mediocre?


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 2, 2010)

Not trying to be a douche but i would just keep the PSU you have bro


----------



## DaveK (Sep 2, 2010)

You never know, you might end up using all that power some day. I say keep what you have, but if you really must get a new one I'd say go for the AX850 for the higher standard, though the HX850 not being fully modular isn't really that big of a deal, is it? You kinda need the 24 and 8 pin connections.

The TX Series are good PSUs, though mine broke, it's nothing a free repair can't fix.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

DaveK said:


> You never know, you might end up using all that power some day. I say keep what you have, but if you really must get a new one I'd say go for the AX850 for the higher standard, though the HX850 not being fully modular isn't really that big of a deal, is it? You kinda need the 24 and 8 pin connections.
> 
> And the TX Series are good PSUs, though mine broke, it's nothing a free repair can't fix.



well they are just mediocre since new stuff out there can easily beat them like antec true power new psus, seasonics x gold series, corsair hx series and ax, xfx psu's etc


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 2, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well they are just mediocre since new stuff out there can easily beat them like antec true power new psus, seasonics x gold series, corsair hx series and ax, etc



I don't understand that, how can they ''beat'' it.

I mean sure you have different aspects of a PSU where one may have better efficiency, more amps, modular etc. But the actual quality of Corsair units are awesome.

Also i think your current PSU is great, you should be able overclock those 470's a fair amount on that 1kw PSU.(also it would help for future upgrades)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I don't understand that, how can they ''beat'' it.
> 
> I mean sure you have different aspects of a PSU where one may have better efficiency, more amps etc. But the actual quality of Corsair units are awesome.
> 
> Also i think your current PSU is great, you should be able overclock those 470's a fair amount on that 1kw PSU.(also it would help for future upgrades)



hx1000 really isnt that good. its just 2 500w psu basically taped together


----------



## theonedub (Sep 2, 2010)

I originally wanted a Corsair 750, but Corsair units were a touch expensive.  Happy where I ended up though


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I originally wanted a Corsair 750, but Corsair units were a touch expensive.  Happy where I ended up though



you should be. the antec true power new are essentially based off of seasonic X psu. so basically you have a seasonic x750 psu


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 2, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> hx1000 really isnt that good. its just 2 500w psu basically taped together



Not to be rude

But show me an article that says that, show me an article where they take it apart and say ''hey look, it's two 500w PSU's taped together!!''

Because i have a hard time believing that somehow Corsair in a witty way to save money, somehow took two 500w PSU's and said ''hey lets throw these guys together and make a 1000w unit'', and yet still no one has found that out yet about it and they still remain as one of the best PSU manufactures. I guess you think there 400w PSU's are two 200w units slapped together with hot glue.

Now it could just be the context you're using it in and you actually mean that it's similar to two 500w's where the 12v rail is separated from each other making it _similar_ to something like dual 500w PSU's. But again, read up and you'll see it's a great PSU.

But i digress, your HX1000w is in fact a very good PSU, and you should have 0 trouble running those cards on there let alone any other component to come out in the near future.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 2, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> hx1000 really isnt that good. its just 2 500w psu basically taped together



Dude......... I own a HX1000W and they are great PSU'sconfused: Im not a PSU professional but i have seen alot of ppl test benching using the HX1000W and it works great, I recommend to keep your current PSU. 



CDdude55 said:


> Not to be rude
> 
> But show me an article that says that, show me an article where they take it apart and say ''hey look, it's two 500w PSU's taped together!!''
> 
> ...



+50,000 to that


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Not to be rude
> 
> But show me an article that says that, show me an article where they take it apart and say ''hey look, it's two 500w PSU's taped together!!''
> 
> ...



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=89

right there. fine print page 3 first paragraph

alright im just going to keep it because jonnyguru review of it is pretty good


----------



## TIGR (Sep 2, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> the TX series is pretty mediocre actually. i was also considering the Seasonic M12D



The TX series is exceptional in voltage regulation and noise/ripple; rock solid and capable of putting out more than their rated voltage—overall I consider the HX and TX series equal overall in terms of quality, for all intents and purposes. HX just adds modularity for those incapable of cable management.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> ....Which psu is better. ax850 or the hx850???



It should go without saying that the AX is better. It's fully modular and more efficient. Both have voltage regulation that is good to the point where it doesn't really matter which is better in that realm.



CDdude55 said:


> But show me an article that says that, show me an article where they take it apart and say ''hey look, it's two 500w PSU's taped together!!''



jonnyGURU agrees that the HX1000 is essentially two 500w units (review). This is not uncommon, particularly in high-powered PSUs. Does it make them any worse? Not necessarily. It's not really worth trying to make a point over. A PSU that consists basically of two lower-powered PSUs can be good or bad, just like one that is not based on lower-powered PSUs.

Edit: was typing this while nvidiaintelftw linked to the same review.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 2, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=89
> 
> right there. fine print page 3 first paragraph



Thank you for that article.

And again, even if the design is similer to dual 500w PSU's that doesn't dictate whether or not a PSU is crap or not. Like i said, read up on your PSU, and you'll see that it's one heck of a great power supply.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Thank you for that article.
> 
> And again, even if the design is similer to dual 500w PSU's that doesn't dictate whether or not a PSU is crap or not. Like i said, read up on your PSU, and you'll see that it's one heck of a great power supply.



well yeah but the efficiency could be better. but whatever ill keep it


----------



## theonedub (Sep 2, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> you should be. the antec true power new are essentially based off of seasonic X psu. so basically you have a seasonic x750 psu



Exactly. With the price I paid I was quite pleased after reading the JohnnyGuru Review. 



CDdude55 said:


> Not to be rude
> 
> But show me an article that says that, show me an article where they take it apart and say ''hey look, it's two 500w PSU's taped together!!''
> 
> ...



Man, that did come off rude and the portion I put in bold really sounds like an insult to his intelligence.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Exactly. With the price I paid I was quite pleased after reading the JohnnyGuru Review.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that did come off rude and the portion I put in bold really sounds like an insult to his intelligence.



I wasn't trying to be offensive, but i just wanted to put into context of what he was trying to say.

If i did come off as rude or if i came off as trying to insult his intellectual and if he legitimately feels offended, then i am sorry for that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I wasn't trying to be offensive, but i just wanted to put into context of what he was trying to say.
> 
> If i did come off as rude or if i came off as trying to insult his intellectual and if he legitimately feels offended, then i am sorry for that.



well i dont think that 400w units are 2 200w on one pcb. its just what johnny guru says about the hx1000. now you know that to


----------



## DaveK (Sep 2, 2010)

Just to clarify, what's the benefits of having a fully modular PSU?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 2, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well i dont think that 400w units are 2 200w on one pcb. its just what johnny guru says about the hx1000. now you know that to



Ya i also just read about that over at hardwarecunuks to, so yes thanks for that info. I have no problem with learning new things.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2010)

Corsair HX series is the same as the TX series but with modular cables. The AX series has a higher certification. The HX1000? Paulieg was selling one im sure and he was pretty adamant it was great.

EDIT: johnny guru?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 2, 2010)

Johnny Guru does reviews, the PSU reviews are pretty detailed. I believe he is a member on here too. 



DaveK said:


> Just to clarify, what's the benefits of having a fully modular PSU?



The benefit that comes to mind is easier cable management.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Corsair HX series is the same as the TX series but with modular cables. The AX series has a higher certification. The HX1000? Paulieg was selling one im sure and he was pretty adamant it was great.
> 
> EDIT: johnny guru?



hes big on PSU reviews. respected guy over at OCN


----------



## DaveK (Sep 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> The benefit that comes to mind is easier cable management.



You can do that on regular modular ones, but what's so great about a fully modular one?


----------



## JATownes (Sep 2, 2010)

IMO, the benefit of a fully modular PSU is that you can remove the PSU from the case without redoing cable management.  This is great when doing some heavy duty, tear the rig down cleaning, due to the fact that most of my cables are ziptied in place.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 2, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> hes big on PSU reviews. respected guy over at OCN



He's also known as Oklahoma Wolf from what I remember.  I refuse to buy a power supply unless it is reviewed and approved by him.  His reviews are top notch.  They're on W1z's level of detail


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 2, 2010)

DaveK said:


> You can do that on regular modular ones, but what's so great about a fully modular one?



With modular PSU's you are able to use what you need in a build and avoid trying to hide the rest of the unneeded cables. This can also improve airflow, as well as make the system look much cleaner. You can manage cables with one that's not modular to, but it's just much less of a hassle with a modular PSU.

On thing that i generally don't understand about fully modular PSU's is making the 24pin mobo connector detachable. I mean that's one connector that i would think everyone is going to use. lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> He's also known as Oklahoma Wolf from what I remember.  I refuse to buy a power supply unless it is reviewed and approved by him.  His reviews are top notch.  They're on W1z's level of detail



completely agree. i love his reviews


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 2, 2010)

As far as I knew, the AX is a server PSU adapted to the PS/2 standard. The TX and HX are not server grade.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 2, 2010)

Actually the HX850 is also gold standard if you check the 80 plus gold site. IT is registered as silver but still gold efficient.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> Actually the HX850 is also gold standard if you check the 80 plus gold site. IT is registered as silver but still gold efficient.



yeah i noticed that to with johnny guru review. it got to 92% efficiency on one test


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Takes deap breath*

Ok, JonnyGuru is not OklahomaWolf.  JonnyGuru used to do the reviews for JonnyGuru.com, but when Jonny got a job at BFG in the PSU department, he handed it off to OklahomaWolf as part of his agreement with BFG.  Now that BFG is out of business, Jonny has gone back to doing the reviews. Either way, the reviews on jonnyguru.com are considered some of the best reviews on the net for power supplies.  He is the W1zard of power supplies.

Next, the TX850 and NX850 are definitely not the same PSU with/without modular connectors.  Also, the HX is definitely a better power supply than the TX.  With the TX you are looking at efficiency somewhere in the 86% range at best, with the HX you are looking at 90%.  Plus, the TX has about 3 times the ripple that the HX has.  Now, that is not saying the TX is a bad PSU, it definitely isn't.  It is actually a great PSU, but the HX _is_ better in pretty much every way.

As for the AX, it is every so slightly better than the HX, and surprisingly the HX is actually more efficient at some points.  However the ripple on the AX is even lower than the almost non existant ripple on the HX.  Personally, I'd go with whichever is cheaper, as they are both great PSUs.  And I don't see the point in fully modular PSUs unless you take your PSU out of your case a lot.  With the HX the only cables that aren't modular are the 24-Pin ATX, 8-Pin CPU, and 2 8-pin PCI-E which is essentially what is going to be used in every setup that needs an 850w anyway.


----------



## DaveK (Sep 2, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> With modular PSU's you are able to use what you need in a build and avoid trying to hide the rest of the unneeded cables. This can also improve airflow, as well as make the system look much cleaner. You can manage cables with one that's not modular to, but it's just much less of a hassle with a modular PSU.
> 
> On thing that i generally don't understand about fully modular PSU's is making the 24pin mobo connector detachable. I mean that's one connector that i would think everyone is going to use. lol



I know what modular is lol, I have a HX650W, but I don't see the point in fully modular if you're going to need the 24pin and 8pin, but I guess as JATownes said, you can take the PSU out without messing up the wiring.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 2, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> *Takes deap breath*
> 
> Ok, JonnyGuru is not OklahomaWolf.  JonnyGuru used to do the reviews for JonnyGuru.com, but when Jonny got a job at BFG in the PSU department, he handed it off to OklahomaWolf as part of his agreement with BFG.  Now that BFG is out of business, Jonny has gone back to doing the reviews. Either way, the reviews on jonnyguru.com are considered some of the best reviews on the net for power supplies.  He is the W1zard of power supplies.
> 
> ...



haha, I was reading this thread, and as about to write exactly what you said... until I got to your post of course  +1000 for that

I however, will amplify that the AX power Supplies are Server-grade PSUs for us computer builders  The AX1000 however, has better performance than the AX750/850... But to clarify, I do not see how the extra quality of the PSU would help in any way for a normal computer builder over the HX series

I will also say that the TX and HX are DEFINITIVELY not in the same tier quality wise.... The TX are good PSUs for sure... HX PSUs are not great... They are more than that xD and the AX has managed to be even better!


One PSU that has surprised me is the XFX 750W... Awesome quality, and here in Canada, 115$ CAD ( about 107$ USD )... I find that a STEAL! I'd argue that it is on par if not better than the HX750


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

Dude just save your money and stick with the HX1000 psu........*or* we can trade, my 750TX for your 1000w


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Sep 5, 2010)

i'm selling my ax850 watt, why ? 
well simply put i bought it thinking i was going to xfire and then realised it would be to much heat for my small room (plus the fact they don't sell the old gigabyte 5870 i bought anymore ) so i don't need that much power 

it's nice to be able to undo it all though  

tbh their isn't many reviews about the new ax psu , i was going to do a mini review but haven't got a proper watt meter yet so 

anyways it's a nice psu just i could do with a smaller version (shame they don't do a 650watt version


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 5, 2010)

the AX series are made by Seasonic anyways as far as I know. Seasonic has been doing all of Corsairs high enders from the beginning.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2010)

> On thing that i generally don't understand about fully modular PSU's is making the 24pin mobo connector detachable. I mean that's one connector that i would think everyone is going to use. lol



You do have system modders that may want to use one as an aux psu just to power gpu's.


----------



## paulharrison123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Swap ya for my TX950  hehe


----------



## jonnyGURU (Sep 5, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Just to clarify, what's the benefits of having a fully modular PSU?



System builders LOVE fully modular.  If a PSU has to be swapped out, like under warranty, they can leave all of the cables in place and just swap the actual unit.



INSTG8R said:


> the AX series are made by Seasonic anyways as far as I know. Seasonic has been doing all of Corsairs high enders from the beginning.



Actually, the AX-1200 is made by Flextronics.    And Seasonic hasn't been doing all of Corsair's high enders.  For example:  The HX-1000 is a Channel Well.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 5, 2010)

jonnyGURU said:


> System builders LOVE fully modular.  If a PSU has to be swapped out, like under warranty, they can leave all of the cables in place and just swap the actual unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the AX-1200 is made by Flextronics.    And Seasonic hasn't been doing all of Corsair's high enders.  For example:  The HX-1000 is a Channel Well.



Yeah I knew the 2 highest wattage AX models were done by someone else. I will admit I didn't know who but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the 850 HX is corsair's best quality PSU. If you were going to switch, that's the one I'd get... it's highly doubtful you'd find a need to remove the cables that are permanently affixed and it's less expensive than the AX.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf (Sep 7, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> He's also known as Oklahoma Wolf from what I remember.



That's news to me


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Johnny Guru does reviews, the PSU reviews are pretty detailed. I believe he is a member on here too.
> 
> 
> 
> The benefit that comes to mind is easier cable management.



The thing is that per his review they are 80plus silver not gold.  So IMO the AX850 is not worth the $200 asking price.  The HX850 would be the better buy as that is also 80plus silver and IMO equitable to the AX850 looking at his reviews of both.


----------



## Obsidian86 (Sep 7, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> the AX series are made by Seasonic anyways as far as I know. Seasonic has been doing all of Corsairs high enders from the beginning.



not entirely

seasonic

cx400
cx430
vx450
hx450
tx650
hx650
hx520
hx620
ax650
ax750
ax850
ax1000 <not sure here

Cwt
vx550
tx750
hx750
tx850
hx850
tx950
hx1000
all gs series and new tx II series i believe

ax12000 made by flextronics


----------



## n-ster (Sep 8, 2010)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> That's news to me



OMG Oklahoma Wolf is from CANADA!!! Proud to be Canadian now


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2010)

n-ster said:


> OMG Oklahoma Wolf is from CANADA!!! Proud to be Canadian now



I wish i was in Canada since they recently opened up an NCIX store over there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxJ5kTdLmG8

Lucky


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

n-ster said:


> OMG Oklahoma Wolf is from CANADA!!! Proud to be Canadian now



Yeah - I was born in Oklahoma, but I'm Canada's problem these days 



CDdude55 said:


> I wish i was in Canada since they recently opened up an NCIX store over there.



NCIX has always been Canadian.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 8, 2010)

AX lol no doubt


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> NCIX has always been Canadian.



Right, but isn't that the first NCIX store to open up in Canada?


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oklahoma Wolf said:


> That's news to me



I stand corrected.  My apologies; that was trying to recall a memory from many years ago that has since been bogged down by useless information like F3-C-COOH is more acidic than C3-C-COOH because of induction


----------



## n-ster (Sep 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Right, but isn't that the first NCIX store to open up in Canada?



Nope
They let you pick up at the warehouses anyways... and before this opened, there were in store deals

http://www.ncix.com/contact/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> hx1000 really isnt that good. its just 2 500w psu basically taped together



just to clarify.....

the PSU in question scored:



> Performance=9
> Functionality=9
> Value= 10
> Aesthetics = 10
> Total Score=9.5



not to sound like a total asshole

but if thats your opinion of 'really isnt that good' Id think it would be most wise that we take your opinions with a C-130s load of salt and not just a pinch.

they maybe 2x500watt PSUs bolted together. but that doesnt mean that they 'really isnt that good' some of the best things ever made were 2 things bolted together - the first Intel Quad Cores were just Dualies bolted together, some MUSCLE and SUPER/HYPER cars were/still are made with 2 engines bolted togther to make an 8 or 9Ltr engine. 


if thats your idea of 'isnt really that good' - i think the whole world owes you an apology for being so mediocre.

----

2 PSUs bolted together shouldnt detract from the performance or quality of the product so long as the product itself is built to a high standard - something Corsair is well known for.

---

I will say no more on this matter as i was just passing by.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like how my thread got crapped on and now talks about NCIX in canada.


Im keeping the PSU because i know im going to need the power at some point


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 8, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Im keeping the PSU because i know im going to need the power at some point



A wise decision.  That and PSU's degrade overtime so the older it gets the lower amount of power it will put out so having a higher cap means it'll last you longer even if you don't use the max


----------

